# Anyone use Neat Receipts?



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Does anyone use this?

www.neatreceipts.com

I absolutely HATE entering reciepts and often get behind in doing it because I hate it so much snowballing into a giant mess real quick.

I saw this nifty gadget and it says that it will scan the receipt and it will automatically recognize the info on the reciept and enter it into quickbooks or a few other programs. In the event of an audit the scaned receipts are accepted by the IRS so basically, you can scan the reciept and throw it away.

$200 on tigerdirect.com

and users out there?

Do you like it?


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

That looks pretty cool!


----------



## madmaxxxx (Dec 6, 2007)

I have that, bought it at Fry's. They have them there. Works as described, but I dont use quickbooks. I tried it out for my receipts, but I never did use it on a regular basis.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

You mean there is an option besides stuffing them in a bag until april 1st? Looks cool I might get that


----------

